# Silvia into Canada



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

heya guys,

Even though i am new to the whole nissan world and thurogh;ly enjoying my 93 240sx vert, i started looking into all the other nissans out there and was wondering... since i wanted a RND car with a sr20 for now and 5 spd tranny, plus i like set headlights instead of flip-ups, how wouls i go about importing a silvia into canada? i live in BC, but have friends in garages in both BC and AB if i need to pass emissions. are there companies that do it (i found tonnes that import them to the US but that doesnt help me) also i read a note on trying to import one from australlia (sorry cant spell) cause it would cost less for the car itself.... i guess in the end, what im asking is

1) Can I import a S13 Silvia (vert preferably) into Canada
2) How much am I looking at for paperwork and shipping costs ( i will pick it up from anywhere in BC or AB)
3) Where would it be cheaper to import from total (car & paper) japan or aussieland?

thanx in advance


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

OK, you can ignore this post, i looked into it by phoneing our great old government.. unless its 15yrs old... you dont have a hope in hell.... oh and canadian tire has the current contract for approving cars?? i almost feel like buying a r34 and having it inspected thre just tell the kid he can drive it arouund the block or something 

For any other information the lazy government guy will be happy to help you at the other end of this toll free line 1-800-333-0371. he was able to answer all my questions and will be more than happy to answer yours as well (becauses hes on a salary and is told to do it or they will cut his salary off) hehe

for duties and taxes to your province/area call 1-800-461-9999 to the customs and borders place. they can give you better specs on it. id ask and post em all, but hey that could change tomorrow, best to call yourself. 

best of luck to all. im getting my damn silvia.. im thinking yellow looks decent.. jk


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you can import an s13 from japan into canada, there are some that are 17 years old, they were made before 1990 just to clear that up.


----------

